
The New Haxe Target: HashLink in depth, part 1 - haxiomic
http://haxe.org/blog/hashlink-indepth
======
haxiomic
I understand the advantage of the HashLink target is to provide the choice
between a fast-to-compile target (HLVM) and a fast-to-run but slow to compile
target (C). So you'd want to use the HL target for quick development
iterations and the C target for final release

------
runeks
This is interesting. I wasn't aware of Haxe until now.

So it's a runtime system, plus a collection of packages with a standard
interface? I think this sounds like a good idea, and I believe I've heard that
someone else is trying the same with Haskell, although I can't find the link
right now. It makes a lot of sense to leverage the runtime system of GHC, and
basically using it as an "embeddable JVM".

~~~
yoklov
Haxe is actually a programming language[0], which can target JVM, CLR, C++,
Flash, JS, and a number of other platforms. It has found some use in game
development, but is still fairly niche. This is (I guess) a tech overview of a
new platform designed for the purpose of being a Haxe target.

[0]: [http://haxe.org/](http://haxe.org/)

------
macspoofing
Impressed with the project. Haxe keeps plugging along and (along with Dart) is
one of best kept secrets in the app space.

~~~
emsy
Dart is such a great and modern language, it's a pitty it isn't more popular.
I'd love to see Dart as a general purpose scripting language that's easily
embeddable, like Lua.

------
beeswax
Awesome! Really nice what Nicolas and the whole community of Haxe contributors
are doing to push language, eco system and targets.

Thanks to all of you involved for working on this!

> Just-In-Time compilation (actually Ahead-of-Time)

Also I do like paradoxes :)

------
aikah
No need to point out that Haxe is written in Ocaml ;)

